# Old ink bottle



## lprause

This is one of the many old bottles found by my dad back in the 1980's on a job site he was working on.   It says Diamond Ink Co. Milwaukee
 Curious to know age and any value.   Thanks.


----------



## epackage

A bit of Diamond Ink Co. history...

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/inkcompanyhistory/diamond_ink_company.htm

 Your bottle is fairly common and sells in the $2-10 range when they sell on Ebay, I'd date it to around the TOC, + or - 10 years...


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Iprause,
 I think Epackage is correct. While yours is a neat example, the Diamond inks are fairly common and rarely are worth a lot. Neat that your dad found it.


----------



## botlguy

I agree with all the above. I would add that I look for small inks for a friend of mine and this is not one that I have seen. It does not mean it is rare or valuable, just not quite as common as some others. Neat little bottle especially with your story.


----------



## lprause

Thank you all for your help.  The bottom of the bottle says patented .... I believe it says Dec 1st 03.  I appreciate the help. 
 My dad found all these bottles in 80's then he passed away in 1990.   They are interesting.   All bottles are for sale, if anyone is interested they can send me PM.  I will move on to another bottle. 
 Thank you all again.
 Lorrie


----------



## lprause

http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucke...kienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/purple3.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucke...ckienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/purple.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucke...kienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/purple2.jpg[/IMG]

 This is one of my favorites.  It is purple, 7 and 1/8 inch tall, lots of air bubbles.


----------



## epackage

Looks like a 1910-20's labeled whiskey missing it's label, no real collectors value without a label...What else ya got?[]


----------



## lprause

Here is a box full of some that haven't been cleaned.... a couple say Grand Rapids Brewing.... anything look interesting or want to see a close up of with more info?  
 Thanks for helping.
 Lorrie



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/1446.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/1445.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lprause

*embalming bottle*

Here is one that I think is interesting.  It is 8 inches tall.  It says Champion Concentrated Embalming Fluid Champion Chemical Co Springfield Ohio and then on the opposite side it has measuring scale and says Complies with State laws.  





http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/001.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/002.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hunting262

> ORIGINAL:  lprause
> 
> Here is a box full of some that haven't been cleaned.... a couple say Grand Rapids Brewing.... anything look interesting or want to see a close up of with more info?
> Thanks for helping.
> Lorrie
> 
> 
> 
> http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/1446.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/1445.jpg[/IMG]


 Post a pic of the ones that say Grand Rapids Brewering.


----------



## lprause

Michigan bottles:  Grand Rapids Brewing, Wolverine Coca Cola, Furniture City Brewing Co Grand Rapids Mich, Traverse City Brewing Co Traverse City Mich, Peterson BR C Co Grand Rapids Mich





http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/003.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/004.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/005.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/006.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/007.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/008.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/009.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/010.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/011.jpg[/IMG]



http://[IMG]https://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt156/jackienjosh_bucket/Old Bottles/012.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cowseatmaize

Definitely some good stuff and a lot of more common things there. I kinda like the Sanka 'cause I remember my parents drinking it.
 I'm kind of getting lost on the picture conglomeration though. Nice job for sure but I'm not seeing each one the way I like, that's just me. 
 Anyway, welcome aboard Lorrie.


----------



## lprause

okay I will try to do only a few at a time... I guess I was getting lazy.....lol.... sorry   There are just so many I guess I am feeling overwhelmed... and I'm of course clueless about them.... I appreciate all the help and knowledge from this forum though.   Should I just do one at a time.. or in small groups?   Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## hunting262

Hey I'm interested in that Travers City bottle would you sell it???


----------



## lprause

> ORIGINAL:  hunting262
> 
> Hey I'm interested in that Travers City bottle would you sell it???





> Hey I'm interested in that Travers City bottle would you sell it???
> 
> _____________________________
> Yep I will sell it... all bottles are for sale.  My mom has been keeping these bottles in her garage since my dad passed away in 1990.  He dug this on a job site in Cadillac, MI  in the 80's.  There are boxes full and we want to sell them.  We are just clueless about value, etc.  If you want to, send me message with your offer.  In fact, if anybody is in the northern Michigan area and wants to come look at them all... just let me know.


----------

